# Need one hour firewall on detached garage.



## AHS (Mar 31, 2005)

Im building a detached garage that is within 5 ft from the property line & code requires a one hour firewall. What is the easiest way to get the firewall built.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

5/8" Type X gypsum on one side will do.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I did this in Toronto once and was given the option of also either using brick or aluminum siding. That was above and beyond the 5/8 drywall


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Depends- are they requiring you to acheive the 1-hour rating from either side of the wall, or just from the inside? If it's the inside only, you can just use 5/8" Type X rock- if you need to be rated from both sides, you'll need a 2-sided assembly (like putting 5/8" rock under the siding).


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

If your over 5 ft you need protection from the inside if your with in 5 ft you need protection on both sides. You are not allowed any openings like windows or doors under 5 ft. To achieve the rating you can layer material to total the 1 hour. A 2x4 has a 20 min rating ,5/8" rock has 20 min, now you have 40 min add another you get an hour from that side. You can use therma fiber insulation can add 15 min and fire resistant sheathing with 5/8" Type x (which is 40min) inside there are many ways to accomplish it. The wall itself needs to be protected.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If it's 5' or less we can make our 1 hour with
5/8" type X inside, and 5/8" of this
http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pid=4674
on the outside.
No windows and only rated doors on that wall.


----------

